# Christmas Cards



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi

One of the things we did not expect when we moved this year to Portugal was the sparcity of card shops. It seems the Portuguese do not send cards like the British do. Which creates a small problem that I would appreciate advice on please.

Where can you get boxes of Christmas cards? I can see online sites for individual cards but have yet to find shops which stock such things. We are near Setubal about an hour south of Lisboa. Can anyone tell me where they get their Christmas cards from???

many thanks
John


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

John, when I was a kid growing up in California in the US, my parents always ordered Christmas cards and they were delivered to the house.They used Leanin' Tree company and they had beautiful cards. They are located in the States but I think will ship to any location.

Best of luck and Merry Christmas :xmascandle::xmassnow:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pead01 said:


> Hi
> 
> One of the things we did not expect when we moved this year to Portugal was the sparcity of card shops. It seems the Portuguese do not send cards like the British do. Which creates a small problem that I would appreciate advice on please.
> 
> ...


I don't bother. I create our own card and send it out by e-mail. Which reminds me...


----------



## steph71 (Jul 6, 2018)

baldilocks said:


> I don't bother. I create our own card and send it out by e-mail. Which reminds me...


Alternatively, there are lots of online printers, ... you can make a really personal card and send it from here. It's also cheaper than buying them... which really is a win win (and you can give the savings to a charity of your choice, rather than just 5p per card ;-) )


----------



## Wilma Flinstone (Nov 16, 2013)

As with most things I need, I order from Amazon.co.uk

As long as you have an internet connection it is easy to order.

Try also amazon.es All orders over 29 EUR are shipped to Portugal for free.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

steph71 said:


> Alternatively, there are lots of online printers, ... you can make a really personal card and send it from here. It's also cheaper than buying them... which really is a win win (and you can give the savings to a charity of your choice, rather than just 5p per card ;-) )


No, that is only a half win-win because you still have to use paper or card (uses trees!) and you have postage which can be as much, if not more than the cost of the card. My way of sending them e-mail is free and no wasted trees.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You can also order from M&S 
cheaper than delivery from Amazon


----------



## ACndCA (Oct 25, 2012)

The Correios/ mail Office sell them. Another option is "Artistas Pintores Com a Boca e o Pé" artists that paint with their mouth and feet - apbp-portugal dot com/os-nossos-produtos/ . They used to send me a small calendar and a few stickers as well. Really nice stuff. They have a Christmas collection


----------

